

Redistogo Price Increase (on Heroku) - mikejarema

Surprised and a little disheartened to see the cost of cloud infrastructure <i>increasing</i> in this case. I'm so used to Amazon <i>decreasing</i> end-user costs as their costs go down.<p>I'm wondering if its related to underestimating support costs, freeloaders in the Nano tier, or if it's an experiment in pricing elasticity.<p>Note: old prices (<i>emphasized</i>), via Google's cache, added to original email below.<p>--<p>Dear Redistogo User,<p>We're contacting you to inform you of a price increase for the
Redistogo add-on. Effective today, the new monthly pricing will be
as follows:<p>Nano - free<p>Mini - $9 <i>(up from $5)</i><p>Small - $39 <i>(up from $25)</i><p>Medium - $169 <i>(up from $110)</i><p>Large - $390 <i>(up from $300)</i><p>Super - $1200 <i>(up from $1000)</i><p>More details on features can be found at
http://addons.heroku.com/redistogo.<p>As an existing user your current pricing will remain for 30 days.
On August 24, 2012 your service plan will switch to the new pricing.<p>Best,<p>The Heroku Add-ons Team
======
mikejarema
Heroku addon: <https://addons.heroku.com/redistogo>

RedisToGo homepage: <http://redistogo.com/> (seems to still have the old
pricing)

